# Cookware for boiling (pasta, rice, etc.) over open fire, what do you use?



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I generally do not use cast iron because it is too heavy; however, I have two cast iron skillets (largish and smallish) for cooking in the fireplace, should all other options fail. But...I am hesitant to use a cast iron pot for boiling pasta, rice, etc.

What do you use? How about the pots that are blue with white dots on them? Is that heavy duty enough? Have done an internet perusal but would rather hear from those who have actually done this.

Thanks!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I wouldn’t be hesitant about using a cast iron pot for rice or spaghetti in the fireplace. Probably would easier to clean than the blue enamel. 

I use cast iron on the stove or oven for just about everything. Fry pan, Dutch Oven, Pizza Pan, Muffin pan. I have cooked wood fire pizza on my offset smoker with the cast iron pan. 

The only thing I hesitate with is acidic sauces like Spaghetti sauce. You have to work a little harder to reseason after.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Found it.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

_drool_ That looks soooo good!

Meanwhile, back at the ranch... tweaking my preps, I am headed out today to find some sort of pot to add to my two skillets. My everyday cookware is stainless steel, good quality stuff, because normally I use an induction cooktop. I "could" use it on an open fire but the pot doesn't have a long handle and that may be tricky to use under those circumstances.

Thinking a dutch oven, which may have multiple uses? But no long handle. So many if's and but's.

All of my camping experience was using a propane camp stove. I still have it and plenty of fuel but that may run out. All of my camping cookware is pretty lightweight and probably wouldn't last long on an open fire situation. Backup plan for the backup plan, lol.

Thanks, Convert. Every place I visited online said do NOT boil water in cast iron. I appreciate your experienced input and if that is what I have to do, then I will do it. Onward through the fog!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

your welcome.

Look for a Dutch oven with feet and a loop handle for fire use. That will resolve some of your fears.

Proper seasoning is the hardest part of cast iron.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

We have a lot of enamel ware and use it everyday. Some of it is permanently "charred" on the outside (especially the coffee pot) from years of being used over a fire on camping trips but it still works fine. 

I also wouldn't hesitate to use cast iron for any kind of cooking. If you've ever tried to strip _proper_ seasoning off a piece of cast iron (ie. restoring a trashed piece of cast iron from a yard sale, etc.) you'll see how tough it really is._ ...but talking about seasoning cast iron is worse than talking about politics or religion and I don't want to open that can of worms _

On the dutch oven: Adding to what Convert recommended, I'd also look for one with a lip around the lid to hold coals for top heat. If you get a lid that's NOT self basting (little tit's on the inside of the lid) you can flip it over and use it as a skillet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd be using stainless steel or enamel pot. I won't be boiling water in any of my cast iron. Cast iron and water just don't seem to go well together.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Camp kitchen


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks, all.

I looked at cast iron dutch ovens today, one was a Lodge for $49.95, the other was a different brand for much less. Passed on them for now but not a definite no because they can be used for so many other things (baking, beans, etc.). Also, there is a Tractor Supply not too far from here and I want to go in there and see what they have.

Am thinking about the enamel ware, too. Not so heavy. I live alone and will be "cooking" for one so don't need anything really big. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

ItsJustMe said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> I looked at cast iron dutch ovens today, one was a Lodge for $49.95, the other was a different brand for much less. Passed on them for now but not a definite no because they can be used for so many other things (baking, beans, etc.). Also, there is a Tractor Supply not too far from here and I want to go in there and see what they have.
> 
> Am thinking about the enamel ware, too. Not so heavy. I live alone and will be "cooking" for one so don't need anything really big. Decisions, decisions.


Try Bass Pro, they have a their own brand that is less than Lodge.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Magna lite, not near as heavy as cast iron.
Dont have one with a handle to hang the pot though, use cast iron if I have to hang the pot over a fire.
The magna lite is great. It was handed down to me by my mom.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Cooking over an open fire sux compared to a rocket stove. 8 times the wood for less evenly cooked food.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boiling pasta on a open fire seems sorta crazy..lol. Let us look at other hypothetical scenarios.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> Boiling pasta on a open fire seems sorta crazy..lol. Let us look at other hypothetical scenarios.


While it does seem a little crazy, I think the OP is at a level 2 of prepping. Not blasting them, only trying to help their level.
i maybe at level 3.5 of my plan, but we all have indival situations.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

ItsJustMe said:


> I looked at cast iron dutch ovens today, one was a Lodge for $49.95, the other was a different brand for much less.


Good cast iron will last (literally) for generations, don't be afraid to invest a little money.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> Good cast iron will last (literally) for generations, don't be afraid to invest a little money.


Many of the cheaper brands are made in China and full of lead. They are good for one thing only, throwing at a zombie when you run out of ammo. A brand like Lodge make all (but some of their enameled) stuff in factories I believe located in Tennessee. It's like buying good quality tools instead of some Walmart junk brand. Your grandkids grandkids will be using those Lodge Dutch ovens and skillets if they are cared for property.

Godspeed


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> I generally do not use cast iron because it is too heavy; however, I have two cast iron skillets (largish and smallish) for cooking in the fireplace, should all other options fail. But...I am hesitant to use a cast iron pot for boiling pasta, rice, etc.
> 
> What do you use? How about the pots that are blue with white dots on them? Is that heavy duty enough? Have done an internet perusal but would rather hear from those who have actually done this.
> 
> Thanks!


I typically use an old Trail Chef kit that I got when I was in the scouts during the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

There's plenty of good sets out there. As far as something lightweight then stainless steel will work, just try not to have flames directly on it, especially for a long period of time.

If you don't mind spending the $ get yourself a good set of titanium cookware. Titanium is obviously great for saving weight and you can boil water pretty quick but it doesn't disperse heat very evenly and can scorch things very easily if not careful. 

Anodized aluminum seems to be a good mix of both lightweight and even heat distribution but I'm only going but what I've heard, I've never actually used it over an open flame.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Oh, my goodness. ROFL!

Yep. I'm just a simple peasant girl... you can't cook pasta over an open fire?


----------

